# Restore an existing snapshot?



## saravanakumarb (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi All,
I am newbie to ZFS. Sorry for the dumb question. I have a snapshot that was created last week and have to restore it on a different machine now. What command should I use to restore the snapshot?


----------



## getopt (Dec 20, 2016)

See zfs(8) for replicating ZFS data remotely use `zfs send`. Read example 12 there.


----------



## saravanakumarb (Dec 20, 2016)

and if its on the same server what command should I b using?


----------



## Petr Fischer (Dec 20, 2016)

First URL from google (not bad overall insight): http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-5461/gbinw/

Then, learn something about options (recursive, something about auto deleting non existing snapshots on the target before receive, etc.). zfs(8) is also not bad (with examples at the bottom).

Also handbook is your friend! https://www.freebsd.org/doc/handbook/zfs.html
Also this: https://www.bsdnow.tv/tutorials/zfs

+ ton of FreeBSD fan blog articles


----------

